
Boss inadvertantly starts tech-war in donor comments with 'Go Tim' - fuckthemachine
https://www.connorsrun.com/my-fundraising/18632/tim-stebbings-fundraising-page
======
fuckthemachine
Goal met in 10 minutes by turning it into a language war! I wonder if there's
something in that, a service for charity fundraising that lets people donate
to vote on their favorite X?.

